
The world's best online Jacob-dating service - andymboyle
http://jakedate.com
======
chuckcode
Not sure he'll find many dates but I'm guessing there is a few million in
angel investments already lined up.

~~~
gargantian
I suspect you're right.

But I'm not going to grumble about it because I don't see this as a startup.
In a social kickstartered world this stuff is the new breed of entertainment.

And the way you evaluate successful entertainment is buzz, not creating
"business value" or whatever metric you deem more real.

------
johnny99
This is actually a Turing test.

------
disputin
"It’s about getting seven billion people in touch with Jacob"

Male, female, straight, gay, married, single, infant, octogenarian, ...

------
ElComradio
It's so full of witty tech industry insider humor; he definitely won't be
single for long.

------
th0br0
so Jacob's supposedly "Jacob Kleinfeldt, 29, of Waukegan, IL." (see the meta
tags)... [http://mic.com/articles/106004/one-parody-website-
perfectly-...](http://mic.com/articles/106004/one-parody-website-perfectly-
lampoons-every-online-dating-app-you-ve-ever-been-on)

------
jeffehobbs
Finally.

------
MichaelCrawford
Is this really what I think it is?

I'll have to try that.

"The world's best Mike dating service."

~~~
aristidesfl
"People are going to be poaching this model left and right, but there’s only
one Jacob." – Alissa Walker from Gizmodo (according to the site)

~~~
jacobwcarlson
How am I supposed to steal this model?

~~~
discardorama
There's no stealing in your case; it was _built_ for you.

------
jarcane
I would find this all hilariously self-involved if I weren't pretty sure it is
in fact a joke.

~~~
newobj
I see what you did there: it's either hilarious, or a joke!

~~~
jessaustin
We would prefer to laugh _at_ , not _with_.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Personal brand building. It's _totally_ a thing.

